# Great deals on Fresh Colombian coffee and Makers



## Colombias Finest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Please have a look at our great new deals on Colombian Coffee and coffee makers,

http://www.colombiasfinest.com/deals

All our coffee products are freshly roasted to order so we hope you find what it is your looking for.

Thanks for your support,









Kind regards,

Joseph

Colombias Finest (COFI)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Joseph

Please refer to the Advertising Rate Card for advertising guidelines

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc


----------

